# Pressemeldung: (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmäßig



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

Pressemeldung







* (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmäßig​*
http://www.presse.sachsen-anhalt.de...5&identifier=ea848bb815bf772308e51c60ad50bf1a
*Oberverwaltungsgericht - Pressemitteilung Nr.: 011/2017*

Magdeburg, den 12. Dezember 2017

*(OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmäßig​*
Der 2. Senat des Oberverwaltungsgerichts des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt hat mit Urteil vom 22. November 2017 im Rahmen eines Normenkontrollverfahrens die Rechtmäßigkeit der am 1. Januar 2015 in Kraft getretenen Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt vom 15. September 2014 bestätigt. Geklagt hatte der Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NABU). 

Der Kormoran (Phalacrocorax carbo) ist als europäische Vogelart nach der EG-Vogelschutzrichtlinie und dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz besonders geschützt. Es ist grundsätzlich verboten, Kormorane zu töten. Mit der Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt wird hiervon eine Ausnahme zugelassen. Mit ihr wird die Tötung von Kormoranen durch Abschuss unter bestimmten örtlichen und zeitlichen Beschränkungen gestattet. Hierdurch sollen die Kormorane bei drohenden Schäden von schutzwürdigen Gewässern vergrämt werden. Zusätzlich ist die Verhinderung der Entstehung neuer Brutkolonien möglich. 

Der 2. Senat hat festgestellt, dass die Kormoranverordnung zur Abwendung erheblicher fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden und zum Schutz der natürlich vorkommenden Tierwelt geeignet und notwendig ist. Der erhebliche Rückgang der Erträge der Fluss- und Seenfischerei in Sachsen-Anhalt seit dem Jahr 2002 sei - so der Senat - hauptsächlich auf die gleichzeitig stark gestiegene Zahl an Kormoranen zurückzuführen. Die Zunahme der Kormoranbestände in Sachsen-Anhalt sei auch hauptverantwortlich für die Bedrohung zahlreicher heimischer Fischarten, insbesondere der Äsche (Thymallus thymallus). Die Kormoranverordnung könne zumindest einen Beitrag zum Schutz der natürlichen Fischfauna und der Abwendung erheblicher fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden durch Vergrämung der Vögel von schutzbedürftigen Gewässern leisten. Eine räumliche Beschränkung der Kormoranverordnung auf bestimmte Gewässer mit besonders schützenswerter Fischfauna ist nach Auffassung des Senats nicht erforderlich. Der Verzicht auf eine solche Beschränkung sei gerechtfertigt, da hierdurch rascher und unmittelbarer auf in Gewässer einfliegende Kormorane reagiert werden könne. 

OVG LSA, Urteil vom 22. November 2017 – 2 K 127/15 –


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmä*



> Der 2. Senat hat festgestellt, dass die Kormoranverordnung zur Abwendung erheblicher fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden und *zum Schutz der natürlich vorkommenden Tierwelt geeignet und notwendig ist*. Der* erhebliche Rückgang* der Erträge der Fluss- und Seenfischerei in Sachsen-Anhalt seit dem Jahr 2002 sei - so der Senat - *hauptsächlich auf die gleichzeitig stark gestiegene Zahl an Kormoranen zurückzuführen.* Die* Zunahme der Kormoranbestände* in Sachsen-Anhalt sei auch *hauptverantwortlich für die Bedrohung zahlreicher heimischer Fischarten,* insbesondere der Äsche (Thymallus thymallus). Die Kormoranverordnung könne zumindest einen Beitrag zum Schutz der natürlichen Fischfauna und der Abwendung erheblicher fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden durch Vergrämung der Vögel von schutzbedürftigen Gewässern leisten.* Eine räumliche Beschränkung der Kormoranverordnung auf bestimmte Gewässer mit besonders schützenswerter Fischfauna ist nach Auffassung des Senats nicht erforderlich. *Der Verzicht auf eine solche Beschränkung sei gerechtfertigt, da hierdurch rascher und unmittelbarer auf in Gewässer einfliegende Kormorane reagiert werden könne.


Da scheinen mal Juristen am Werk gewesen zu sein, die zumindest ansatzweise Ahnung haben/hatten von dem, über was sie urteilen sollen..

Fachlich ist dem nicht viel hinzu zu fügen, in meinen Augen....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmä*

Ok, hatte über die Suchmaschine keinen Eintrag vom AB gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4767245&postcount=3

Würde auch in "Politik" passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: (OVG LSA) Kormoranverordnung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist rechtmä*

Stimmt, würde auch dahin passen, da haste recht.
Auch in Bewirtschaftung..

Normal stell ich Pressemeldungen halt immer in Branchennews, hätt ich drüber nachdenken können.

Danke für Hinweis, merke ich mir fürs näxte Mal.


----------

